# Bloch Mb161 or Sud-Est SE 161 Languedoc



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Note the 4 bladed prop and the Pratt Whitney R-1830 engines Not a lot (1) of pictures i have found that have this configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------

